# Nurgle Plague Chaos Marines



## seasnday (Apr 5, 2010)

This are an example of plague marines. But you can create your own squad by using the marines from asault black reach, and a bit of putty. See the result on the photo.
The other photos are plague marines from the plague marines box.


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

They look pretty good m8, any chance of a tutorial on the green stuffing?


----------



## seasnday (Apr 5, 2010)

I will post a tutorial in a few days, I will start 5 more marines...


----------

